# Great day for rudie!



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

*me and rudie!*

yesterday when i went to see him, I started to feel a bond between us, and i knew he felt it too. no work done, but saw how he reacted to an exersise ball and i groomed him and put a little feather in his hair. :thumbsup:


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

So, its been a while since i have updated, but to put you up to date, we are trotting while riding him in the saddle on the lunge line. 
My trainer is taking a little brake, so I have to lunge him 'till then. I thought "hey, just gonna be a quick lunge today, so i don't need to wear my gloves". Was I ever wrong! He acted out, and threw his head and bolted, and the lunge line slid out and cut my finger. After i caught him, I gave him a little prep-talk and tried again. He acted like he had forgotten everything. Oh well... guess every horse has a bad day.


----------

